# 1970 Tempest barn find!



## CherokeeCountry (Feb 3, 2017)

Just joined the forum and figured I should share a little story about my 1970 Pontiac. I found this car on Craigslist while I was stationed out west in Montana, and bought it from a nice GM couple that had owned it from around 2004 to when I bought it in July of 2015. Apparently they'd gotten rid of their old Chevelle, Camaro, and this was the last to go (they had lost interest and stopped showing), but were obviously knowledgeable car folk. It had just been sitting in their pole barn until it sold to me. I contacted the woman who posted the ad thinking it must be an error in price, or a total scam. Her name was "Candy", so I wasn't too convinced. Just for kicks, I set up a meeting to see if this car was real. A few days later, I was waiting at our meeting spot in town and here it comes, driving up like the day it rolled off the line. My jaw hit the floor because of it's condition, sound, and the fact that she just -drove- it into town plated and insured like it was no big deal! Being broke on a military salary but knowing what I'd found, I asked if she'd let me draft up a bill of sale, pay her half that day, and -all- of my next paycheck from the Air Force. Surprising me further, she agreed, we both kept our word, and I ended up with it two weeks later title in hand! The car is a factory numbers matching 350/350 with 96,xxx on the clock. It was sold in the town I bought it, and lived it's whole life there until I brought it back to Michigan with me when I left Active Duty. It's wearing the original "Turquoise" (#214) paint that the car came with, and has the original interior minus the bench seat fabric which was color matched to the exterior and replaced before I bought it. The only motor work that was done was replacing the factory intake manifold and carburetor, which are now both Edelbrock. Everything else is untouched, even the optional shoulder belts you stash on the ceiling and the painted metal badging. As soon as I had the car, I called my mother and father who are both GM retirees, and come to find out Dad worked at the foundry (Pontiac Motors) and fisher body while this rolled down the line! Not to jazz it up too much, but finding this thing felt a little like fate. (If you or your husband are members of this forum and see this post, thank you again from one grateful car guy!!!) These pictures are from the day I bought it, it's a little shinier now and garage kept once again! :grin2:0


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Feb 3, 2017)

I forgot the best part: I found this on craigslist by searching "350 Pontiac" and came across the ad, which was like a month old, buried at the bottom. The title of the ad was mispelled "Ponitac" instead of "Pontiac", causing it to not show up properly under searches! I figure that's the only reason it hadn't sold already before I found it!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Man, all those twists, and now you have it. Sweet car. You're a Lucky Guy! Congrats.....and welcome to the Forum. And thank you for your service!


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Feb 3, 2017)

1968gto421 said:


> Man, all those twists, and now you have it. Sweet car. You're a Lucky Guy! Congrats.....and welcome to the Forum. And thank you for your service!


You aren't kidding, I thought for sure something was off and I wouldn't be able to take it home. My mind was completely blown haha. Thanks for the welcome, glad to be here! And it's our pleasure to do what we do, thank you!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You're welcome! 

Please keep us posted on your progress, plans, and problems with her. At 47 years old, it's always something. And there are many very knowledgeable Pontiac guys here to help.

Also if you haven't joined it yet, the PY Forum is a major Pontiac forum, many of the folks here belong as well as many that have other Pontiacs. Can never have too many thoughts on the problem. PY Forum is sponsored by Ames, the major supplier of Pontiac parts. I was a membe here for some time before I learned about PY right here on the GTO/LeMans forum. Here's the link---- Pontiac - Street - PY Online Forums

This forum is geared more toward restoration with performance improvements for those who want. PY has both a street and race section (and others, like here). MOstly, I stay here (but PY has more traffic).

Best of luck with your '70!!!


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Feb 3, 2017)

Will do! The only things wrong with her (that I can pick up on) are hard brakes and a small oil leak from those awesome two-part gaskets on the oil pan. So that means the motor will be coming out, so while I'm at it I'll probably do new exhaust manifolds, gaskets down to the heads, rear main, and the pan all at once. I'll be sure to take some pictures and update!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice! Welcome to the forum! Don't see '70 Tempest sedans much anymore & i get into a lot of old yards that dont crush. A while back, Dennis Jenson on PY board picked up believe its a '70 manual trans 350 Sedan, he went back with a '70 YH 455 & believe a Muncie. Your color appears to be Palisade green... Have two local friends with that color of green '70 GTO's. AirForce brats here. Thank You for your Service!


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey, thank you! Really liking the forum so far, and loving the old 'yac! Now that spring is here I'll probably be pulling the motor to seal up the engine properly and take care of some leaks. Probably going to have the heads ported and polished since aftermarket heads for this motor don't really exist from what I can see and I'd like to keep it original. Anyone know of a decent set of headers (emissions not a factor) that will fit without much bashing or bending? I hear Hedman has a decent set but people say they have to relocate the proportioning valve on the frame to a different location.


----------

